# List of Awesomeness!!!



## Apocolypse007 (Nov 10, 2008)

Check out these case mods:

http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2007/06/cool-computer-case-mods.html

I have seen some good stuff in my day. But these things are real works of art!


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 10, 2008)

yep very nice


----------



## epicfail (Nov 10, 2008)

holy crap those are some nice cases


----------



## _jM (Nov 10, 2008)

i like this pic...


----------



## Binge (Nov 10, 2008)

I wouldn't put 90% of those cases in my house :-/


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 13, 2008)

http://fusionmods.net/?theCase=viewThread&threadID=160&page=0

This thread has some good ones.  I like the Mountain Dew comp with the fountain drink hookup.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/

Freakin awesome cases, and very well captured in picture


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 13, 2008)

im always inspired by CD... http://www.overclock.net/cyberdruidpc/

i havent seen a build i didnt like yet.


----------



## ktr (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, I forgot all about those jack-in PC. They must be released by now...I want one!

Edit: they are out! But pricey...$300 for a low end.


----------



## pagalms (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 13, 2008)

that's insane!


----------



## _jM (Nov 13, 2008)

For anyone who loves silverstone tj07 series this is the site to go to..

http://murderbox.com/



TrainingDummy said:


> that's insane!




thats actually old news.. i seen that a while back.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 13, 2008)

it was new for me


----------



## _jM (Nov 13, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> it was new for me



Oh .. I know.. sorry if I came off as a bit rude.


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 13, 2008)

some crazy rigs in that link......Awesome!!!

some fantastic ideas put to practice! love it!


----------

